# Bolt's 4K Scaler



## Skotch116 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a question relating to video output of the bolt. I have a samsung JU7100 75" 4K TV that has a good scaler but the scaler in the tv isn't being used because the Bolt already outputs scaled up 720P/1080i fios tv in 4K format. I assuming that the scaler in the TV is better than the bolt and don't want the Bolt to scale up the fios tv 720/1080i to 4K, I want the samsung to do that. 

I also don't want to have to change video settings constantly when I want to watch 4K netflix. Is there a way for the bolt to just pass thru the current resolution without scaling up before it gets to the TV.


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure - in the settings just check off the 1080i, 720p, etc. by telling the TiVo your tv can handle them, it will just pass them through. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

